# Vise advise



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

I really like the threads here where everyone can add their own info onto one thread. I want to see your favorite vise, did you build a vise, share how you did it. I have an old vise that I'm looking for info on so I'll start. If there seems to be a lull I've got several more I can share. 
I found this one on Craigslist this past summer. It is a monster. It weighs 80 pounds. The jaws are 12" wide and open a full 18". The steel of the jaws is an inch thick at the screw and 3/4" at the edge. All pieces except the screw have casting numbers and every part even the screw is hand stamped with a "2" so everything was milled to fit. The screw is a double start and two revolutions per inch. Anybody got any ideas? Even though I just finished a bench I'm starting to design a new bench for this vise. Please add and have fun.

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/boatman53/8080aaa0.jpg

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/boatman53/13d2c72a.jpg

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/boatman53/8518223e.jpg

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/boatman53/9acfdd2c.jpg

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/boatman53/d5997f37.jpg


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Jim that thing is a beast!

I'm making mine now, I just finished my first acceptable screw:

















I'm planing on making another one to use as the parallel guide on my leg vise.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

my leg vise is using a leevalley vise screw and this chop:









And my wagon vise is using the same leevalley vise screw with a grizzly wheel and a maple block:


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting, I was thinking of retrofitting a hand wheel to a screw on a vise I'm building.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Mauricio, how are you cutting the threads? And tapping the nut. Are you going to tap the leg?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

I should add that I'm following PurLev's blog on making a wagon vise with the Lee Valley Screw. However, I dont have his metal working machinery or skill so mine wont have a wheel on it unfortunatley.

Jim, I'm cutting the threads with a V cutter on my router with a jig I made following Carter's instructions here. And I am planning on tapping the leg directly.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

It's too quiet already, so here's another work holder I put together a couple months ago. It can hold small parts in almost any position. The bolt shaft is 5/8" and will fit in the dog holes in the bench or if I want to be outside I can bolt it on a workmate.

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/boatman53/85b72c3b.jpg

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/boatman53/0f1bd7f0.jpg

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/boatman53/7ae4e2cc.jpg


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Dang still don't have this photo thing figured out. Sorry I'll try reposting them tomorrow.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Very clever Jim, I like it. Is that a swivel base for a wilton baby bullet vise ?


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Yes it is a Wilton junior pow-r-arm.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Pretty cool clamping idea Jim.

Here's all I have to share, some cam clamps I made a while back.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Mauricio.. Did you make those based on the article in fine woodworking? Are you happy with them? What kind of wood did you use? They are on my list to make with long jaws for planking, and for musical instruments. I dabble with ukulele, dulcimer and banjo, want to have more time for a guitar. Maybe next winter.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Jim, I think I did get the idea from FWW. I do use them for light stuff but I didn't get the geometry right on the cam lever. My best one gets about 50lbs of preassure. If I did it again I'd use steel instead if aluminim and I'd beef everything up a bit. I saw a guy online that claimed he was getting about 200lbs of preassure.

Once I finish my bench I want to make one that will work in a dog whole as a bench hold down.

Oh, I used oak.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Well it's been too quiet on this thread so I thought I'd throw out another gem, but really 500+ views and only 3 people have things to share. I guess all the vise questions are on the different bench threads. Anyway here's what I made about 10 years ago. Boats require some real creativity when it comes to clamping and this solved a particular problem, namely clamping a toe rail down to the deck for fitting and fastening. The hull prevents any direct clamping. This is shown with a short chain just for the photo. The head goes up at the sheer and the lower part goes down to the keel. It is adjusted to the most convenient link. So if you need to clamp around corners this will do it.

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/boatman53/b46c3969.jpg

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/boatman53/6c491196.jpg


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, thats a creative clamping tool. Seeing your work and your inventions is giving me a lot of respect for Boatbuilders.


----------

